# [SOLVED] Cifs gives permission denied for IPv6

## deelkar

SOLVED: I had a typo in my firewall config that excluded this particular /64 subnet from connecting

Server, dual-Stack IPv4/IPv6

IPv6 Address 2001:db8:beef::1  (not the actual address) within a /48 subnet

Client in the 2001:db8:beef::/64 subnet tries to connect to server I get:

```
# mount -v /mnt/smb/server/share

mount.cifs kernel mount options: unc=//server\share,user=,ver=1,guest,umask=000,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777,user=guest,ip=2001:db8:beef::1

mount error(13): Permission denied

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
```

/etc/fstab reads:

```
//server/share  /mnt/smb/server/share  cifs  rw,guest,umask=000,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777,user=guest 0 0

```

if I use the IPv4 address instead of the hostname of the server, it works.

Server config (excerpt) /etc/samba/smb.conf:

```

hosts allow = 192.168. 127. 2001:db8:beef::/48

interfaces = eth0 127.0.0.1

bind interfaces only = yes

name resolve order = wins lmhosts hosts bcast

dns proxy = no

security = share

```

Anything I might have overlooked?

```
# netstat -an --inet6

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

tcp6       0      0 2001:db8:beef::1:139    :::*                    LISTEN

tcp6       0      0 fe80::2342:1337:feed:139 :::*                    LISTEN

tcp6       0      0 2001:db8:beef::1:445    :::*                    LISTEN

tcp6       0      0 fe80::2342:1337:feed:445 :::*                    LISTEN

```

----------

